# Nice saw, perhaps some limitations



## MJCD

I'm to the same point with my Delta 14", and am actively looking for something much better (not necessarily larger, but I know it'll be a 16" or 18". I'm very interested in how this plays-out for you. Laguna has a great reputation, and I'm surprised to see what you've shown here.

The Laguna 16", the Minimax 16(MM), and the Felder are on my short list.
MJCD


----------



## jusfine

I have had the Laguna 16HD for a few years now and am very happy with it. Experienced none of the issues with vibration you write about.

All the Best!


----------



## JohnnyB

I enjoyed your narrative, and the pictures are great. But admit it: you must enjoy tweaking your tools to your liking as much as you enjoy the actual woodworking! And those limit switches you are using so liberally can't be cheap. Thanks for the thorough review.


----------



## redryder

I agree with JohnnyB above. I just received a Grizzly 17" Extreme bandsaw two months ago and we are still getting to know each other. I am fortunate to have access to many types of logs and want to get into resawing. The links you provided are a help to making the bandsaw work as intended. I also have a benchtop Rikon. The manuals could do a better job with explaining the proper tension and how it is achieved. Most of the UTube videos are also wishy-washy on the subject. Thanks again for the review, photo's and diagrams…...............


----------



## JulianLech

To prevent starting my BS without setting the tension I took a magnet (the size if a business card, often given out for free with advertising) and laminated the word TENSION on it. I leave it right infront of the blade guard. Very simple and effective. Not my idea; saw this somewhere. Works for me and much cheaper than limit switches.


----------



## NBeener

This really IS a very thorough and comprehensive view, but … at the end of reading every single word of it … I don't think I'M as happy with YOUR saw as you are.

Which really isn't what matters, I know, but …..

If you cannot tension the band to the PSI that YOU think is both reasonable and appropriate … for me … that's not cool. Their responses to your inquiries seem to match the sort of conventional wisdom that says … Laguna: good products, lousy customer service.

Have you considered a phone call to Louis Iturra, to discuss your experience, and see if he has a spring that might make your saw tension higher without fully compressing the spring ??

Best of luck !


----------



## hate2sand

I like Julian's idea about the magnet card and have several stuck to a file cabinet. I'll try this approach on my Delta saw. As for the limit switches, I purchase mine on e-bay. There is always at least 100 on there and the name brand, (AB, SqD, etc.) switches I've used, which would cost $150+ dollars at the electric supply, have all been purchased in the $25 - $35 range.

I also agree with Neil, my relationship with this saw is love and hate. I'm not as happy with my saw as I should be having spent that much money and my point in posting the review is to share my experience for what it is.

I have looked at other springs and have some ideas that might improve this. But there are several design problems with the tension mechanism that limit the options. There is an article in Swedish Woodworking replacing the spring on a Hammer N4400 in order to increase the blade tension on that saw. This individual purchased a commercially available die spring and remedied the problem with his saw. I looked into doing the same with my Lagona saw. But . . .

The spring on the Lagona LT 18 3000 sits inside a housing that moves up and down with the tension release. The factory spring is slightly over 1" diameter and has an uncompressed length of 2". It is also enclosed in a "box" within the saw farme which limits the length of the spring. The spring mentioned in the S Woodworking article and the Powermatic spring shown in my photos are 1-1/2" diameter and won't fit in the housing. I have also looked at the tension arrangement on some other 18" saws and they all seem to use a larger (longer and bigger diameter) spring than my saw. A longer spring of larger diameter would give much more range in the tension adjustment.

I thing this tension mechanism is appropriate for a 14" saw and misapplied to the 18" saw.

I so have a new 1-1/4" diameter spring, the heaviest in this size available from ASRaymond which I intend to try in my saw when I have time. And, I may fabricate a larger housing to accomodate the 1-1/4" spring if I cannot make fit in the factory housing.

But that introduces yet another question, will the framework of the saw withstand more tension? I'll need to attach a dial indicator and measure the deflection of the upper housing (wheel) to know for sure.

I will add that this is only an option because I already own the saw. The remedy for everyone else is to purchase a heavy duty saw in the first place. As I stated, my intention was to purchase the Lagona HD 16 until the sales people suggested that I could get an 18" saw for about the same price. For my time, effort and money, I could have had an Italian made 18" saw.


----------



## TheHarr

Hey Hate2sand, that was the very best, most informative, review I've seen anywhere. You need to join the writers guild and write more tool reviews. I enjoyed reading your review and learned a lot. I especially appreciate the pictures. I am humbled to say that I have a 14" Craftsman. It fits my budget and is sufficient for my home shop. I will look into upgrading the tension spring.

I'm going to post you on my watchlist and look forward to more reviews. 
Attn: Lumberjocks management, pay attention! You got an ace here, don't let him get away.


----------



## rambo2_981

Larry, very nice, thorough review. What's your opinion of the saw 3 years after you last commented? You've more patience than I. I would have returned the saw to Laguna and bought a different manufacturer.


----------

